# Gracious customers



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

I just got a phonecall. I answered expecting a plumbing emergency as I frequently get this time of night (7pm). It was actually the customer I was at this morning and I cleared their kitchen-sink drain (they poured Metamucil down the disposer!)
Great, I am thinking its a callback now. NOPE! He was just calling to thank me again, and he wanted to tell me how much he and his wife enjoyed my professionalism. "You really saved the day for us!":blush:
I didn't know what to say, so I just said, "I don't normally get calls like this at night, but thanks, it means a lot to me. I was just doing my job."

Anyway I am on cloud 9 right now. This is why I love being a "service guy." I love gracious customers.:thumbup:


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Thats fookin awesome @@@@!!!!! Congrats man!

It's days like that that make it all worth it


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Customers like that make it all worth getting up in the A.M. :thumbsup:


----------



## richfield (Oct 29, 2008)

it's a great feeling indeed. I get calls from inspectors if it fails inspections and a few weeks ago I get a call and I am thinking "oh great, what now" but actually he was just congratulating me on the best groundwork and stacks he has ever seen. he made my week!


----------



## pzmember (Sep 20, 2008)

that just tells you your doing a good job. if we do our jobs to the best of our abilities this can be a thankful vocation, thats tough these days. the phone calls, the thank you notes, even the thank you written on the memo part of the check.its makes it all worth while. lets all take a moment for all of the people who put their game face on everyday at the thankless jobs.:thumbsup: thumbs up on the well deserved thank you. lets keep playing the game w/ heart.:thumbup:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

What's really cool, is I have customers that will request me only over the other plumbers at my work. Now thats cool.


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Congrats! :thumbsup:
I got a call tonight asking if it was ok to use gas tape on potable water. The call came in at 8pm by someone who had done his own rough-in but wanted finishing done. Wish I got more of the other type of call. Word of mouth has really kicked in, too bad about the tire kickers though. Ah well, I love this trade.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

" To be in the service of others " ,,,, No greater calling IMO !!! 

Does make it worth while when you get a nice call like that !!!!

HAPPY THANKSGIVING !

Cal


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I love to get feedback from my customers, I get alot through my lead company and also through my thank you cards asking customers to complete the report card on my web site.

Congrats on your phone call. we tend to let the "bad customers" over shadow the good customers.

congrats again carl, it is rewarding to get compliments!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I agree It's great hearing from satisfied customers...
When your filling the tank at the gas station and someone comes up to you... Remember me, you did that job for us... I'm standing there trying to remember, as she tells me what I did, and the address, then it hits me I was a job 4 years ago where I replaced all the cast iron pipe in the basement with PVC...

She goes on to mention that just the other day her husband was looking at it and saying it was the best $2K they ever spent on their home...:thumbup:

Yea, it feels good!


----------

